# Anyone familiar with Flexitec flooring?



## eph

*flexitec*

did you wind up using this flooring because i am considering it as well and can't seem to find much information about it


----------



## cmanley

*I put down Congoleum...similar I believe*

I believe the congoleum Duraceramic is similar to what you are talkinga about. i liked it for the same reasons you are talking about. My advice is do it yourself if you can. I watched the contractors and it looked easy. I was in a hurry and hired someone rather than having my husband do it...totally mistake. They did a terrible job because the grout smears and they didn't get that up...now i have to. They had regrout the entire floor. They got grout on everything in my kitchen. 

I like the look and feel of the floor and the ease of putting it down in virtually one day but only hire someone qualified to put it down and be prepared to wipe up the "smear" that happens with the acrylic grout.
Live and learn I guess. Wish I had posted here first.


----------



## shirl37999

*Flexitec*

I got Flexitec flooring about a year ago and love it. It's easy to clean and non-skid (important to me with an older dog). The installer did use a type of adhesive that does not permanently affix the flooring - the flooring can be picked up in one piece from the edges. It's just enough to keep it in place, as he said that with no adhesive, it can buckle under heavy furniture. Where there has been a heavy piece of furniture that has caused an indentation, after moving that piece, put a little water in the indentation and use a low setting on a hair dryer. The indentation comes back up. I got the wood-looking kind, and several people who've come in didn't know it wasn't wood or laminate until they felt it. I'm very happy with the Flexitec.


----------



## redcap

*flexitec vinyl*

Had this professionally installed two weeks ago, despite reading negative comments about it wrinkling.

Professional installation with the glue that remains soft seems to be the answer as ours is not moving at all.

We brought the vinyl into the house for two days before installation to come up to the temperature inside. When installation was complete, we waited four days and then moved appliances back in on a dolly with wide rubber wheels to protect the floor from moving by evenly distributing the appliance weight.

Our aging black lab does not slip on this surface.

We chose Arezzo and it beautifully complements oak cabinets. It is also wonderfully forgiving. I no longer have to sweep the kitchen floor several times a day due to dog hair and the pine needles that always find their way into the house.

This floor is fantastic!


----------



## poppameth

Since I brought Flexitec in, I sell almost nothing else. Virtually every vinyl company out there is making their own version of this stuff now. We always full spread the pressure sensitive glue. Yes it can be peeled off the floor much easier in the future because of this. And we've never had any wrinkling issues. That only happens with a loose lay installation or if the installer fails to leave an expansion gap around the walls. Don't hesitate to go with this product, just make sure you have it installed by someone who knows how to work with the product properly.


----------



## BFoxx77

*Flexitec Is Awesome!!!*

As an installer, I have been working with it about 6 years. We have always full spread the glue. I have never trusted loose lay. It is also very easy to work with. I do however recommend a professional installer, especially since I need work! LOL


----------



## seabright

*Flexitec Flooring Distributors...How to find one?*

I'm interested in purchasing a vinyl floor from Flexitec, but can't seem to find a distributor of the product in the Boston, MA area. I tried to find one via google.com, but no luck. Anyone know of a distributor or have thoughts on how to locate one?


----------



## mike costello

I know of a retailer in Portsmouth NH


----------



## seabright

If you could please forward the name of the distributor in NH, I'd greatly appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## FloorRetailer

*This stuff Rocks*

A lot of happy consumers!


----------



## mike costello

Its a retailer not a distributor and its called Portries Floring and its in Rye


----------



## rusty baker

http://vinylflooring.org/movie.html Installation video for Flexitec


----------



## floorguydetroit

*How do I contact the manufacturer?*

I am a flooring salesman. A customer is asking me for pricing for Flexitec, but I can't seem to reach the manufacturer. Can anybody help me? Vinylflooring.org seems to be the closest I can find, but the phone number is perpetually busy.


----------



## rusty baker

There are several other IVC vinyls. Try Earthscapes for instance. Your vinyl rep should have something. Every vinyl co makes their own version of this product. What kind of store do you work for?


----------



## floorguydetroit

I work for Tri County Floor Covering, a carpet and linoleum retailer near Detroit, MI. We do have other products. Is Flexitec anything like Congoleum DuraCeramic?


----------



## rusty baker

No. Are you not familiar with fiberfloor or Earthscapes? Those 2 and Flexitec are the only ones available around here. But I'm sure there are others.


----------



## floorguydetroit

no, I'm not familiar with either of those products.


----------



## rusty baker

I tried to send you a pm, but it says you are not allowing them. I believe the Congoleum product is Airstep.


----------



## poppameth

888-225-8287
That should get your IVC's headquarters order desk. They can direct you to a distributor for your area. We are in Virginia and Abraham Linc out of West VA is the distributor for this area.

Tarkett, Congoleum, and Armstong also make their own versions of this product. Tarkett has been the only one all that close in price from my experience. Armstrong has outrageous pricing on it, plus it's still made over seas at a 13'2" width and cut down to 12' width for US sales. You pay for material you don't even get. Tarkett and Congoleum make theirs state side now at 12' and IVC still makes theirs at 13'2" locally.


----------



## rusty baker

And 13'2" makes far more sense with IVC. The fewer seams the better.


----------



## Smart1Iam

*Source for Flexitec*

becklerscarpet.com/vinyl/displaycollections.php?man_id=66 is a web source for this flooring with good pricing. It is shipped from Georgia.


----------



## pgsatt

BFoxx77 said:


> As an installer, I have been working with it about 6 years. We have always full spread the glue. I have never trusted loose lay. It is also very easy to work with. I do however recommend a professional installer, especially since I need work! LOL


 
I'm having flexitec put down tomorrow and I am so skeptical of using something for the first time.
I take my fridge out often and blow the dust from under it.:help: I am so afraid thid product will roll. What do you think.


----------



## Smart1Iam

Glue it and you won't have a problem. You may find the wheels of the fridge settles into the flooring depending on the thickness of it. it won't be as bad on the thinner styles.


----------



## rusty baker

Watch the video. 

http://vinylflooring.org/movie.html 



Then you will know if it is being put down right. I have fixed several jobs that were installed wrong. Just make sure if it's Flexitec that they let the adhesive dry before they lay the vinyl in. Some of the other brands go into wet adhesive.


----------



## poppameth

If you are loose laying you are suppose to put an X of double faced tape under the heavy appliances to keep it from shifting when they are moved.


----------



## Smart1Iam

I will find out next week how it is when I install it myself. I have done great installs on regular vinyl flooring and am looking forward to trying this PVC flooring. It will go in a basement bathroom / laundry room directly on a cement floor. I plan to do a full glue install. My only concern was heat from the dryer. All the dealers said it won't be an issue. I'll find out.
Later...


----------



## rusty baker

Easiest thing there is to install. You'll like it.


----------



## csmith

*flexitec flooring*

We have this in our Garage for the past two yrs. Thru heat, cold, and even driving on it with salt from winter and lots of small little stones that they put on the roads with salt. Washes up with a mop and bucket or in the summer water hose and push broom. GREAT Floor!!!


----------



## gbailey

There is a new site that just popped up called flexitecvinyl.com But the site looks like it is under development still but its been changing every week. It was registered and setup last month so its very new and looks like a official website instead of the vinylflooring.org. So far from looking at it the Residential Program is almost complete it is missing the specs for the different products but the image gallery to see the different patterns looks amazing. The videos section under Installation is done too. The video secction is the 30 min dvd that is displayed at some stores but broken down into individual chapters. I want to get vinyl put in my kitchen and saw this at the store it looked good and i looked for flexitecvinyl.com and it brought me their. When i first looked at it the home page just had a image the pictures were just small thumbnails and the videos were as big as a cellphone screen. A few days later i went to vinylflooring.org and it had old collections and pictures where bigger but horrible looking. Being frustrated with it i decided to check out flexitecvinyl.com again and look at the small thumbnails again within one week it had a fantastic presentation of the the product images and the videos are big you can make them full screen and it still looks decent. The only problem with the videos is you have to wait for it to load up all the way before it starts playing. Hopefully they fix that soon. http://www.flexitecvinyl.com/residentialprogram/luna.php but i wouldnt try to use the contact us page yet, it still looks as if they have alot more information to fill in. For my kitchen i think i am going to look around for Craftmark Phoenix 997 . I just hope they get the locations page done soon i would like to find a dealer close to me rather than calling up all the local flooring stores.


----------



## gbailey

poppameth said:


> 888-225-8287
> That should get your IVC's headquarters order desk. They can direct you to a distributor for your area. We are in Virginia and Abraham Linc out of West VA is the distributor for this area.
> 
> Tarkett, Congoleum, and Armstong also make their own versions of this product. Tarkett has been the only one all that close in price from my experience. Armstrong has outrageous pricing on it, plus it's still made over seas at a 13'2" width and cut down to 12' width for US sales. You pay for material you don't even get. Tarkett and Congoleum make theirs state side now at 12' and IVC still makes theirs at 13'2" locally.


IVC isn't made locally it comes from Belgium or Germany still. But they are building a factory in Georgia it should be finished at the end of the year. In Georgia they had a big presentation with the governor on a ground breaking ceremony a few months back. Thats what made me look into it after seeing it on the news. From what you say IVC is the best price product and its shipped from overseas. Obviously they are doing something correct having the price that low and have it constantly shipped over. I assume the price will go down next year because it will no longer be shipped from Europe and duties paid on it. So as long as oil doesn't increase bad it should stay cheaper


----------



## Oakstable

I've been researching these soft step vinyls for a while. Right now I have samples at home of Flexitech and Armstrong and Tarkett Lifetime guarantee. The better qualities are equally thick. I also looked at some with a lesser guarantee and it is obviously much thinner.

I've looked at Mannington Sobella in the store but have not brought home any samples to live with for a day or two.

The only product I have found so far that is made in the USA is Mannington. 

I do like the 13'2" of Flexitech.

However, the Best quality of Armstrong in the wood designs has the least amount of shine and looks the most natural, IMO.

I was quoted about $33/ SY for the top grade of Tarkett and the mid grade of Flexitech and $25/ SY for the Best quality of Armstrong. The thicknesses on all three appear to be identical.

I don't have a quote for Mannington Sobella yet.


----------



## rusty baker

Are those installed prices? That is 2 to 2 1/2 times the price of it here.


----------



## Oakstable

Yes, installed.

Is the cost of installation negotiable?


----------



## rusty baker

Oakstable said:


> Yes, installed.
> 
> Is the cost of installation negotiable?


 Not usually, but it does vary widely, depending on where you live. In my area installation usually runs around $5 sq yd for IVC backed vinyls. Plus prep if applicable, moving appliances etc.


----------



## Oakstable

Well, I'm in SoCal... inland.

Major economic meltdown here. Construction trades are hurting.

Will be a couple years before a turn around.

We have a laborer to help on the ranch once a week. He can strip out the existing carpet and vinyl to help cut costs.


----------



## rusty baker

http://vinylflooring.org/movie.html He could probably install it for you. It's not difficult.


----------



## Oakstable

He who?

I believe there is a warehouse for IVC products in inland SoCal.

I bought a remnant from a small flooring store and had it installed in my larger tho still SMALL bathroom.


----------



## rusty baker

Your laborer could probably install it.


----------



## Oakstable

I'll see if any of the installers want the job for a price that motivates me to spend the money.

One of the stores implied negotiation if I buy sufficient quantity.

I think approximately 640SF is a good amount of flooring.

Not like I am just redoing one room.

:thumbsup:


----------



## maggiemay1013

*flexitec flooring*

I just had this flooring installed 3 days ago and am pleased with the ease of installation. Didn't check to see how much glue he put down as I didn't know at the time it was an issue. It was installed by a trusted flooring company in town, so assume it was done right. Had a bit left over, but found some hardwood in a hallway that previously had vinyl tile over it. Had 307 sq feet installed with price for tile of $958.00, labor of $1267.00, which looking over the other posts, seems a little pricey. The only complaint I have is that it has a very flat look and no shine whatsoever (didn't want a lot). It reminds me of Pergo, like somebody took a picture and slapped it on top of the tile. Any suggestions for making it look more natural? Thanks.-


----------



## Dave Dole

*Flexitec Flooring*

I lucked out and purchased some with a hole from forklift damage but had not only enough for a bathroom but also my son and daughter-in-law's bathroom. It is a pine design and really tough to tell difference between it and real wood. Doesn't sweep clean real well due to grain as little hairs can hinde in grain, but vacumms easily.
Super easy to put down and would recommend it to anyone. Am currently testing a scrap piece I got from end of the roll with the barnwood design as wall covering.
Have another bathroom and a kitchen to do and would not consider anything else.


----------



## Dave Dole

*Flexitec Flooring*



floorguydetroit said:


> I am a flooring salesman. A customer is asking me for pricing for Flexitec, but I can't seem to reach the manufacturer. Can anybody help me? Vinylflooring.org seems to be the closest I can find, but the phone number is perpetually busy.


 September 18th, Casper, Wyoming. Sutherlands-a DIY-er store has it on sale right now at .99 a linear foot. This is a whole lot less than when I bought my bathroom flooring by about fifty cents less. But well worth the added expense over regular vinyl. DD


----------



## rusty baker

The IVC vinyls look nice and are easy to install. I've installed a lot of it mostly loose lay, some full spread. But I am still not sure that it will last a long time. After almost 40 years of installing, I have a little hesitation with it. It just doesn't seem to be as substantial as the old vinyls. And back in the 80's, the first attempt at soft vinyls was a disaster.


----------



## Oakstable

I had a small bathroom done in a remnant of a Flexitech type of product. I noticed some bubbling around the toilet. It's been done for a year and the house was built in the 60s. I think I could release the air from the bubble with a pin.

I'm still in need of reflooring about 100 SF in this house -- kitchen, family room, etc. -- and debating about using one of these newer softer products or going with sheet vinyl.

Any more comments?:whistling2:


----------



## maggiemay1013

It's incredible that this was posted. Just yesterday, I noticed a huge bubble under the Flexitec flooring that was installed in the kitchen back in the summer. Can't imagine why it bubbled so suddenly as nothing has changed in the kitchen. Either the glue let go or it wasn't glued all over to begin with. Would it help to put a hole in the bubble as one does with wallpaper?? It's probably too late to complain to the company installer.


----------



## rusty baker

Flexitec bubbles are not usually caused by air. They are usually a result of too small an expansion gap.


----------



## Oakstable

Maggiemay,
How do you like your floor otherwise?

Rusty,
Would poking the bubble with a pin deflate the air pocket?

We did not install our flooring ourselves. A floor guy put it in.

I posted previously that I have 100 SF of flooring to do, but it is 100 sq. yards.


----------



## rusty baker

Oakstable said:


> Maggiemay,
> How do you like your floor otherwise?
> 
> Rusty,
> Would poking the bubble with a pin deflate the air pocket?


Not usually. It is more than likely caused by lack of a proper expansion gap. Or something being moved on it. If it was properly installed, you pull it up and push the bubble out, when you put it back. If it was installed while the adhesive was still wet (it is supposed to dry first) you might try poking the bubble with a pin, but if it was installed wet, the adhesive acts like an epoxy, and the floor loses the avantage of easy removal. Most of the failures are improper installation. And the bubbles can come up several months later when it is improperly installed.


----------



## Oakstable

Rusty,
I am debating between a sheet vinyl and an IVC for a family room, kitchen, etc. 

I am looking at products with a 12-15 yr guarantee.

We are empty nesters on a ranch property so there is a lot of tracking in from outdoors, also two Dobies.

Which way would you go for the next flooring?


----------



## rusty baker

If you can afford to do it right and will have it professionally installed, I would go sheet vinyl. If you have to do it yourself, I would use Flexitec.


----------



## Oakstable

Rusty,
I plan to have it installed.

We have a ranch house and I am looking for the most realistic wood flooring I can find in a sheet vinyl.
Because I need 100 square yards, I am thinking of the mid-range pricing, like 12-15 yrs guarantee.

What brands should I be looking at?

TIA


----------



## rusty baker

I am not familiar with all the patterns anymore. You will just have to look, all the companies make good products. You can find most of them on-line. Look for Mannington, Armstrong, Congoleum, Domco etc.


----------



## Oakstable

I saw a Congeleum on line in a Timber Oak that looked good. Need to find it in a local store.

Also a Mannington Honey Ohio Oak that was in that range moe rustic look.

Our family room was once a garage with a breezeway inbetween it and the house. There is a lip going from former garage to breezeway space. Would you level that, sort of a ramp, with cement? or put a transition piece of wood and just let it be two different levels? I dont want the flooring to crack. Previous owner carpeted these two spaces.


----------



## maggiemay1013

I generally like the floor but it never seems to be clean (in the kitchen). The floor was laid over new plywood subfloor and before the new cabinets were put in. I haven't yet put down the new quarter rounds (only been in since July. ha, ha) so don't know about the gap thing. Everything was fine after cabinets were in and appliances put in place. Nothing else changed for the past 6 months - nothing moved around, nothing added. The air bubbles just appeared suddenly 2 weeks ago. Only other thing is that the floor was installed during a very hot summer and the bubbles appeared on a very cold winter day, but the house was air conditioned and heated. So?? Can't figure it out.


----------



## rusty baker

Don't know why the sudden bubbles, but you aren't supposed to put cabinets on top of any IVC vinyl.


----------



## Oakstable

What should I expect to pay for labor to install 100 square yards of sheet flooring?

What does prep work involve?


----------



## rusty baker

Oakstable said:


> What should I expect to pay for labor to install 100 square yards of sheet flooring?
> 
> What does prep work involve?


Labor prices vary widely from area to area. As far as prep, any imperfection as small as a grain of sand will show through resilient flooring. So whatever it takes to get it that smooth.


----------



## Oakstable

One guy quoted me $7/SY not including prep work if I bought the material myself.

Another guy told me his labor only for my 100 square yards would run $2100.


----------



## rusty baker

The $7 seems about right. But you need to get a quote on the prep. $2100 for just installing the vinyl is way out of reason IMO.


----------



## Oakstable

The $2100 included the prep work and installation of 100 yards.

I'm going to get the another guy to quote me on the prep work too.


----------



## creativecarpets

you loose lay product or pressure sensetive adhesive.


----------



## Analyze This

*Flexitec*

We had Flexitec installed in our newly constructed home last year and love it! The pattern we picked out looks exactly like ceramic tile and visitors don't believe it's not tile until they feel it with their bare hands.

We have it in the laundry room, garage entry, 2 of our half baths and soon will have it in two lower level multi-purpose rooms, closets and the full bath.

We have radiant floor heat and it transfers through Flexitec perfectly.. no cold feet last winter.

Spills are easy to clean up and requires little maintenance.

We are eventually remodeling our older home when we sell and will use Flexitec in at least one bathroom and possibly the main entry and kitchen. 

The durability of this product is amazing and the price is very reasonable.


----------

